# SInfoni amplifiers really worth it?



## fscooby (Aug 7, 2007)

Was wondering, for all of you who have been fortunate to demo and own them- are they REALLY honestly a STEP above the DLS Ultimate amps?
Are they better than the Audison VRX line of amplifiers?
Or are they Really Way above in a class of their own along with BRax and Mcintosh?

Any comments are welcomed!

I was told that the sinfoni amps DO put out their Rated power ratings without much on top of it BUT that their sound is Very VEry VEry clean.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

is buying a 7 series BMW worth buying over a ford escort?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

if you can hear the difference between a sinfoni and an alpine, jbl, etc at 70 mph you have weird ears

we might hear a very slight diff in a quiet garage?

imo.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

bobditts said:


> is buying a 2008 7 series BMW over a 2006 7 series BMW? for the difference in $$


fixed.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

it could be the icing on the cake !  

So if your speakers are installed the best than can be and your HU is the cats ass, car is deadened and braced to deliver the best it can.

Why not , $$$$ ?

If you are happy with what you have now , no major issues.

it's up to you to make the call, if you're looking for a genie in a bottle to correct majors flaws in your install, well then...


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

A step above the DLS ultimate amps without a doubt. VRX-es is harder to say, minute details, yes, but it's more a question of preferences. 

I found them slightly to warm biased for my taste, was wierd listening to a +500 W active front system and wanting more oummph...


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I used to run about $300 worth of JBL amps, a 4 channel and a monoblock. No one would ever know if I was running JBL or Sinfoni by listening to the system.


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

My own personal view as a previous Sinfoni owner my answers to your questions are.
Not in my opinion, Don't know, Again not in my view.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Never owned Sinfoni but if spending that kind of money, I would rather have something like Genesis just reading different stuff people have said.IMO


----------



## ~thematt~ (Sep 14, 2007)

Seeing as we dont buy Amplifiers for the sonic signature (because obviously that can be recreated...) then we are buying them for other reasons. Reliability, size, cosmetics etc. all come into play. 

Personally, I would have no issue laying down a lot of dough for those amps, simply because they look so incredibly nice, are very small and nicely built (simple layout but effective).

But thats just me....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

And there it is ^^^^^^  [ oft times repeated by people is how nice something looks ].

If it looks good, well then it must do everything else good too !


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

~thematt~ said:


> Seeing as we dont buy Amplifiers for the sonic signature (because obviously that can be recreated...) then we are buying them for other reasons. Reliability, size, cosmetics etc. all come into play.
> 
> Personally, I would have no issue laying down a lot of dough for those amps, simply because they look so incredibly nice, are very small and nicely built (simple layout but effective).
> 
> But thats just me....


Yup, if you gots the flow to spend on it go for it. Nothing wrong with buying an expensive watch so nothing wrong with this either.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

My opinion: Only if they come with a WIKKID BLow J


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Nothing wrong with buying an expensive watch so nothing wrong with this either.


My wife bought me a Tag Heuer watch for my birthday, however she would never ever ever ever buy me a Sinfoni amplifier!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> My wife bought me a Tag Heuer watch for my birthday, however she would never ever ever ever buy me a Sinfoni amplifier!


That's because Jack Bauer doesn't endorse Sinfoni


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

They are worth it. More on the warm side in the midrange...I find them lacking in midbass kick though. Better top end detail than the Audison vr that I had.


----------

